# Landing Trout



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just moved to FL(Stationed at Eglin). Id definitely consider myself to be a hardcore fisherman, but there is no question that I'm a saltwater novice. 

Anyway, I went wading at the flats/grass flats around Eglin. I was going after Redfish and Trout or whatever felt like biting really?! I had 4 strikes on a Rapala X-rap and didn't land any of them. I believe they were all trout, but only seen one and it was clearly a trout. Are they notoriously hard to land or known for shaking off a hook(two treble hooks to be exact...lol) or was i just having bad luck that yesterday?


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

are your private messages turned off or maybe it is not an option because you are fairly new to the forum?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to say you just had a off day keep at it you will get them next time


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Trout have soft mouths and tend to have hooks ripped out easily. Don't put too much pressure on the fish. Let it take line and take its time


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I prefer to land my trout and flounder with a net.


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the area and the forum. As stated previously trout have soft mouths, top that with the way they have been feeding lately, and the fact that they are starting to be more energetic and you have a recipe for a frustrating day if your just getting into saltwater fishing. Loosen up you drag a little and if you still have troubles with them, change out your hooks with some heavier/thicker ones. The Eglin flats are a perfect spot to test out different approaches and tactics. Good luck and tight lines bud, if you fish those flats often I'm sure we'll cross paths sooner or later.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Soft mouth. It's OK to have a bit of a heavy drag until you get hooked up but I always lighten mine after hook-up. I have a bad habit of using 4 b. and 6 lb. test mono. Don't have any issues subduing trout up to 5 lbs on 4lb test. but when an over 26" redfish hits, you can end up spooled or with a break-off. This is when you are shore-bound. From the boat, no problem.

You are going to have some fish come unbuttoned. With this type of erratic swim bait, you are going to foul hook a lot of fish plus, this time of year you have a lot of males just slamming into bait, not biting it. 

Be patient, keep at it, loosen your drag and like Badonsky says....always use a net.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure, on mobile now but I'll mess with it later.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If they strike at it, but you don't hook up, let the topwater just set there for a while, then twitch it then start your walk the dog back to you. Are you waiting untill you feel the fish on the line, and not trying to set the hook when you see it strike?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips and confirming that I'm not crazy(potentially...lol)


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Try using a lighter flourocarbon too, floro has a lot more stretch in the line so when you set the hook on them the strech in the line will lessen the pull for their soft mouths. Braid has minimal stretch and even mono has less than floro. Floro is also less visible then the other too so should increase your strikes as well. Just a tip to keep in mind.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Fish with a lighter drag. Keep a tight line and pray. Some days it seems like all of the fish throw the lure. Other times you can't shake 'em off. Wait until you have a nice trout about 6-7 lbs throw the lure when you almost have him caught.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The better fish are going to fight harder when they get close. Be a bit patient and don't start cranking down the drag.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Update: Finally got back out(same spot) and picked up a couple slot specks. I used a popping cork with a new penny Gulp shrimp and a Mirrorlure suspending jerk bait.


----------

